# [SOLVED] DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem



## Slipgrid (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings,

I have a Westell 6100 DSL Modem from Cincinnati Bell. I have a Linksys Router. I have an XP box, and I have a Red Hat 4.0 ES box, both connected by cable to the Linksys Router. The WAN port on the Linksys router is connected to the Modem, which has DHCP disabled, and is in bridge mode.

Westell 6100 -> 192.168.200.1 DHCP disabled, in bridge mode
Linksys -> 192.168.1.1
XP -> 192.168.1.100 assigned by DHCP
Redhat -> 192.168.1.150 static

DHCP rage is 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.125

Can access the Internet from both XP and Redhat.

Linksys forwards ports 80 (HTTP) and 22 (SSH) to Redhat and 3389 (Terminal Service) and 21 (FTP) to XP.

From the XP box, I can nav to 192.168.1.150, and see my website. The problem is the rest of the world can't access my site. I can't SSH from outside. I can't FTP to my home network. I can't SSH to my home network.

I used to have the Westell in routed mode, and I would forward the ports to Linksys, and have Linksys forward the ports to XP and Redhat. The world could see my website, but I couldn't see it on the local network.

Question: with Westell in bridge mode, and Linksys forwarding the ports, and my computer being able to access the Internet, and me being able to SSH and HTTP from XP to Redhat, why can't I access these from outside my network? What's blocking the world from seeing my website? Do I need to setup port forwarding on the Westell before I put it into bridge mode? How come, after I put Westell into bridge mode, I can no longer access the admin screen using 192.168.200.1?

Note, when I configure Westell, that is when I put it into bridge mode, it's connected to XP, with no Linksys between it. Once it's in bridge mode, I put the Linksys between it, and then release and renew the DHCP on it.

Note, I don't think it has anything to do with mac address cloning. Cincinnati Bell seems to allow you to connect anything to their service.

Help me out; I know you can do it.

Cheers!


----------



## afisticuffs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

I work at the ZoomTown helpdesk. We strongly advise NOT to put the Westell 6100 into bridge mode. It breaks the back-end of the (our) network. Instead, we provide our customers with a Westell 6110, which is already in bridge mode. We do not carry these in the local CBT stores and are usually shipped out to our customer's via UPS. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kubaton (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*



afisticuffs said:


> I work at the ZoomTown helpdesk. We strongly advise NOT to put the Westell 6100 into bridge mode. It breaks the back-end of the (our) network. Instead, we provide our customers with a Westell 6110, which is already in bridge mode.


What about the Westell 427v? We recently upgraded from the Cisco 675 to the Westell 427v. We also use a Linksys WRT54G for our wireless. The wall jack goes into the DSL jack on the Westell and the E1 jack on the Westell goes to the Internet jack on the Linksys. After I setup the Westell I could no longer VNC into my home computer (from work). I normally run the DynDNS updater on my home computer and then use UltraVNC to access it.

So I found how to access the Westell and put it into bridge mode and now it works. TIA


----------



## afisticuffs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

We also strongly advise not to put the Westell 427 into bridge mode as well. :4-thatsba This is currently unsupported by the ZoomTown Helpdesk. Meaning, we have no documentation on how to fix it or work with it if you have set it up that way OR are trying to set it up that way (into bridge mode).

And since we did not supply you with the Linksys router; If all else fails, call Linksys. :wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

What does Zoom have to do with this issue? Why would we care if you don't want the router configured for bridge mode?

FWIW, it's very common to do that very thing when you have a real router.


----------



## afisticuffs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

If you look at the very first post on this issue, it was clearly stated by 'Slipgrid' that he had or has a Westell 6100 modem from Cincinnati Bell. Meaning that Cincinnati Bell, a telephone company that also provides internet service (FUSE). 'ZoomTown' is the high speed connection TO 'Fuse'.

All I was doing was letting that customer know what we do and do not support, with the modems that we provide to our customers, in case he were to run into some issues with whatever he was trying to do with his networking configuration.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

Well, if I knew that ZoomTown had anything to do with that ISP, that would be different, right?  Perhaps you could have clarified why you were jumping in there and the connection to his service. :4-dontkno


----------



## afisticuffs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

Perhaps. All I did was google, 'Westell 6100', "linksys", "Cincinnati Bell", and "ZoomTown", and wanted to see if I could clarify anything that maybe one of our customers did or did not know.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*



afisticuffs said:


> Perhaps. All I did was google, 'Westell 6100', "linksys", "Cincinnati Bell", and "ZoomTown", and wanted to see if I could clarify anything that maybe one of our customers did or did not know.


Right, but how in the world would I know to search on ZoomTown?


----------



## afisticuffs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

Do what? Like I said, I was only trying to help out the customers or anybody who DOES have ZoomTown. Why would you doing a search on ZoomTown have to do with anything?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*



afisticuffs said:


> Do what? Like I said, I was only trying to help out the customers or anybody who DOES have ZoomTown. Why would you doing a search on ZoomTown have to do with anything?


Are you trying to be obtuse? My point is that I had no idea about what Zoomtown was, and you provided no information, just started your response like we should know who the hell Zoomtown was.  I can only react to the information provided, I'm not clairvoyant.


----------



## afisticuffs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

Why do you have to react to anything that I was responding to Slipgrid and kubaton about? My response was directed towards Slipgrid and kubaton, not you. I started my response like THEY should know who they hell ZoomTown is because they have the equipment that we provided them. You just jumped in out of nowhere barging in interrogating like you're the internet thread police. ***?


----------



## jaspersk (May 20, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*



afisticuffs said:


> I work at the ZoomTown helpdesk. We strongly advise NOT to put the Westell 6100 into bridge mode. It breaks the back-end of the (our) network. Instead, we provide our customers with a Westell 6110, which is already in bridge mode. We do not carry these in the local CBT stores and are usually shipped out to our customer's via UPS.
> 
> Hope this helps.


How are Cincinnati Bell customers resolving this problem today? I was told by Cincinnati Bell you can no longer get the 6110 unless you sign up for a static ip.

Zoomtown help originally told me to call customer service when I asked for 6110. After holding for a very long time, they told me to call zoomtown help which is where I started. I called zoomtown help back a second time and was told a note would be put in my file to switch out my 6100 with 6110 and all I had to do was bring the 6100 into the store. I showed up at the store and was told the 6110 was discontinued. They called zoomtown help and had me talk to them for the 4th time. Zoomtown help told me I should have never been told to go to the store. The only way they could give me a 6110 was if I signed up for a static IP. They told me I could put the 6100 in bridge mode but it doesn't work with Zoomtown. Great?! Any ideas? Is there another modem that would work with Cincinnati Bell (even if it is unsupported)?


----------



## afisticuffs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*



jaspersk said:


> How are Cincinnati Bell customers resolving this problem today? I was told by Cincinnati Bell you can no longer get the 6110 unless you sign up for a static ip.
> 
> Zoomtown help originally told me to call customer service when I asked for 6110. After holding for a very long time, they told me to call zoomtown help which is where I started. I called zoomtown help back a second time and was told a note would be put in my file to switch out my 6100 with 6110 and all I had to do was bring the 6100 into the store. I showed up at the store and was told the 6110 was discontinued. They called zoomtown help and had me talk to them for the 4th time. Zoomtown help told me I should have never been told to go to the store. The only way they could give me a 6110 was if I signed up for a static IP. They told me I could put the 6100 in bridge mode but it doesn't work with Zoomtown. Great?! Any ideas? Is there another modem that would work with Cincinnati Bell (even if it is unsupported)?


How long ago was this? I'm asking because we have recently updated our policy about giving out the Westell 6110's, as well as putting the Westell 6100 into bridge mode. Depending on what kind of connection you are on and coming out of in our network, you should be able to use the Westell 6100 into bridge mode, per say, by calling into the ZoomTown helpdesk. Depending on what you are trying to do that is. Are you a DDSL/Static IP customer? What were you trying to accomplish putting your Westell 6100 into bridge mode? We also provide wireless Westell's called the Westell Versalink and the Westell TriLink (which works with certain cell phones provided by Cincinnati Bell).


----------



## jaspersk (May 20, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

The discussion with the Zoomtown help desk has been over the last 2 months with the most recent call being yesterday. I was told yesterday that the 6100 could be put in bridge mode but it would not work with the Cincinnati Bell network.

The problem I have is that I need to access my computers remotely. I do not have a static IP address but use a dynamic dns service. At a minimum, my router needs to be able to report my DNS to my dynamic dns server which it can't do behind the 6100 as it is currently setup. But I also want to control port forwarding at my router/firewall, not at the modem. I believe bridge mode does all this for me but I am not a networking expert. I have attempted to put the 6100 in bridge mode but it looses the dsl connection when it reboots. It is certainly possible I just don't know how to set it up. I used the procedure that looks like what you see at the following link, except the Zoomtown setup is 'routed bridge' and I tried setting it to bridge (as well as turning off the private DHCP server).

http://www.lava.net/support/Westell_6100_DSL_Modem_Installation_Guide

This has been a problem since I switched my service from Embarq (previously Sprint) to Cincinnati Bell. Sprint had a procedure that worked well to bridge their modem and that was their standard for anyone that had their own router. If I can't get this fixed, I'll probably have to switch back to Embarq which is a pain.

I am currently buying a used 6110 in hopes that the Zoomtown help desk still supports them for customers that don't have a static IP and will be able to help me put that in bridge mode since. It seems that the helpdesk can't help me with the 6100 or I just haven't talked with the right person yet.

Thank you so much for reply!! I know everyone praises the Zoomtown helpdesk but on this particular issue I get different answers each time I call and it has been frustrating. It is so helpful to get a reply from you since you seem to be able to provide a little bit more explanation then I was able to get on the phone. Maybe I need to call when you are working.  If you can tell me how to put the 6100 in bridge mode and still make it work with the Zoomtown network, you would solve all my problems.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

With all the problems with Zoomtown and their reluctance to solve what is a simple issue, maybe it's time to change ISP providers. :smile:


----------



## afisticuffs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*



jaspersk said:


> The discussion with the Zoomtown help desk has been over the last 2 months with the most recent call being yesterday. I was told yesterday that the 6100 could be put in bridge mode but it would not work with the Cincinnati Bell network.
> 
> The problem I have is that I need to access my computers remotely. I do not have a static IP address but use a dynamic dns service. At a minimum, my router needs to be able to report my DNS to my dynamic dns server which it can't do behind the 6100 as it is currently setup. But I also want to control port forwarding at my router/firewall, not at the modem. I believe bridge mode does all this for me but I am not a networking expert. I have attempted to put the 6100 in bridge mode but it looses the dsl connection when it reboots. It is certainly possible I just don't know how to set it up. I used the procedure that looks like what you see at the following link, except the Zoomtown setup is 'routed bridge' and I tried setting it to bridge (as well as turning off the private DHCP server).
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that you had to buy a used Westell 6110 in order for you to do, what you are trying to do, to work. :sigh: So far, from what it sounds like you did, you're doing it right. Unfortunately, I am not able to provide further assistance on what you are trying to (putting the Westell 6100 into bridge mode), as we currently do not support it. Meaning, that we have limited documentation on what we can do with the Westell 6100 and the other Westell modems that we provide. :4-dontkno

I agree, Cincinnati Bell/ZoomTown can be frustrating to deal with at times with certain networking procedures that both our residential and business customers want do accomplish and work with. :upset:

With that being said, essentially yes, the Westell 6100 can be put into bridge mode but as of right now, unfortunately, it will not work with the Cincinnati Bell network.

I hope this helps and I hope you using that Westell 6110 works out for you. :smile:


----------



## jaspersk (May 20, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

Thanks for replying. :smile:



afisticuffs said:


> I am not able to provide further assistance on what you are trying to (putting the Westell 6100 into bridge mode), as we currently do not support it.





afisticuffs said:


> the Westell 6100 can be put into bridge mode but as of right now, unfortunately, it will not work with the Cincinnati Bell network.


What does that mean exactly? Usually, when a tech line says it is not supported that means you can do it but don't expect tech line to help you out. Are you saying it can be done with the 6100 but CB doesn't support it or it really won't work? 

Why exactly does the 6100 not work with Zoomtown? What is different between the 6100 and the 6110 other than the fact that the help desk has documentation for one and not the other? What do I need to do to get the 6110 setup once it shows up? I am assuming that it is supported since CB should still have a lot of those out there even if they are discontinued today. I'm really worried I won't have any better luck with it over the 6100.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

The other question is, why is it such an issue for them to support what is obviously a widely used technique. Since the Westell 6100 is a mediocre router, many folks what to use something better and simply move that one out of the picture.


----------



## afisticuffs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*



jaspersk said:


> Thanks for replying. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct in everything you said in the first paragraph. That's exactly right. Usually, when we say it is not supported that means you can do it but don't expect us to help you out with it. It CAN be done with the 6100 but Cincinnati Bell/ZoomTown doesn't support it. 

Same thing with customers who call in about Outlook and Outlook Express questions about wanting to do a special setting or create signature inside of an e-mail client. We don't do that. :4-thatsba We give you the incoming/outgoing mail servers. That's it. Anything else is a personal preference. As long as 
you are able to send/receive your e-mail, you're good to go. :wave:

What is basically boils down to is too much of a headache and hassle in the long run. What if something goes wrong that we tried or attempt to help you with and it goes wrong, and we have no documentation on, on how to work with it or fix it?  Then there's a serious issue. :sigh:

The Westell 6100 does work with ZoomTown; it's a hit or miss though as far as you wanting to do what you are trying to do. As far as you needing to do anything to get the 6110 setup once it shows up, is nothing. It's already in bridge mode. The Westell 6100 has internal routing capabilities so that you can do port forwarding, and other networking/routing features as well. The Westell 6110 does not. It basically just passes the network right on through the modem and nothing else.

Hope this clears up any confusion. :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*

So, the question is, why can't he get bridge mode working with ZoomTown? Why does it "break" the back-end of your network? What exactly does it "break"? That's the statement here that makes no sense, and is certainly unique to your network!


----------



## jaspersk (May 20, 2008)

*Re: DSL Westell 6100 with Linksys Router Port Forward Problem*



afisticuffs said:


> The Westell 6100 does work with ZoomTown; it's a hit or miss though as far as you wanting to do what you are trying to do. As far as you needing to do anything to get the 6110 setup once it shows up, is nothing. It's already in bridge mode. The Westell 6100 has internal routing capabilities so that you can do port forwarding, and other networking/routing features as well. The Westell 6110 does not. It basically just passes the network right on through the modem and nothing else.
> 
> Hope this clears up any confusion. :smile:


Success! The 6110 I found off Craigslist is working. I just plugged it in and it worked exactly like you said. Aside from the $20 I spent to buy it and some frustration getting to this point, I am happy! :smile:

Thanks again for some guidance working through this. I believe that there has to be some way to get the 6100 to work functionally the same as the 6110 but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

I have Verizon dsl, dynamic ip, dnsexit.com to update my WAN IP for serving my own dns in order to host server functions here, and cannot get port forwarding via Applications Rules or DMZ. I have an Actiontec GT704WG but even if I could get port forwarding to work, I would still suffer double NAT. Westell 6110 sounds like the right choice.

Verizon.com search reveals lots of links for Westell 6110 in support, but only 6100 for sale.

I got the original firmware on the Actiontec to do port forwarding, but the update, fully Verizon compatible, does not do port forwarding by any means. It always hijacks web and dns requests, at any firewall setting, any applications rules, DMZ or not, or any combination of those. Other people can get port forwarding, but they then still suffer double NAT.

I have been put on eternal hold twice tonight when I said 6110, not 6100, please. Let's try a third time, then I go to ebay or craigslist for my 6110 and a REAL INTERNET CONNECTION.


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

Verizon sells/ships 6110's, according to my third call to organize an exchange. They only take orders for 6100, and the guys in the warehouse toss a coin and ship either 6100 or 6110. I got the warehouse phone number, though, so we are not dead yet. I could keep ordering and exchanging 6100's until one turns out to be a 6110, then report back the statistical likelihood that you would get a 6110 on first try, second try, etc. Will do! The warehouse guys don't show up until 8am tomorrow.


----------



## afisticuffs (Feb 13, 2008)

Another thing I wanted to add was; when a DDSL customer (a customer who has a static ip address) gets a Westell 6100 (routed bridge modem), depending on whether they are on ADSL2+ network, we will then help configure the 6100 to go, in a sense, into bridge mode. 

When logging into the Westell interface summary page using the modem's gateway address:
Configuration > Advanced WAN > WAN 
- you leave the first box blank but the second one below it checkmarked.
- then put in the static ip subnet mask and gateway and click SAVE. 
Then you're good to go.
*It's important to remember, that if you have a router or just the pc by itself connected to the Westell modem, that you configure the device statically with the correct static ip information.

Our customers on the ADSL classic network, who have static ip addresses, will only get either a Westell Versalink (wireless modem/router) or a Westell 6110 (bridged modem).


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

I see Westell 6110's on ebay, and new ones $70-$80 dsldepot.com

Verizon warehouse open Monday 8am-6pm.


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a static IP, but King Bush granted king's charter by monopoly regulation, like back to Ma Bell and IBM. Verizon choked my ISP to death, and he didn't enjoy it.


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

20 calls to Verizon, cross-threading in circle, qos, drops, dangling menu links to non-existent numbers, 20 minute holds. OK ordered the exchange of Actiontec for Westell 6110.

Verizon lost a lawsuit, and we are entitled for sure now to have server ports on dynamic ip's. (We have fixed their backend!)


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, you may need this, too. I got a call back, and a nice lady from India who dates Kiss Mo the Pak from G.Lite told me that my 6110 would have to be a 6100. I told her all she had to do was call Shipping at the warehouse, 800-533-4711, and make that a 6110.

At the point someone at Verizon is ready to take your order for Westell 61xx, say 6110 and tell them to call Shipping at the warehouse and give them the phone number. That's your ace, the phone number, 800-533-4711. That will fix your back-end!

The nice Indian lady's mom made the 20-minute hold recording. She sounds like Alfred Hitchcock, and gets off on playing a recording of a cell door opening 100 times. My former dsl isp from India who was choked out by Verizon told me about these ladies from India. He said when I get the 20-minute hold with Alf and the cell-door sound, make the 20 minutes by any means, even if I have to lay back on the bed and...whatever, don't let her get to me. I did it and now my backend has a 6110 as of tomorrow! (knock on wood!)


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

Or else I buy a Westell 6110 on ebay or at dsldepot.com and fix my backend that way!


----------



## fingerdrop (May 19, 2008)

I don't know why you would want to port forward your DSL anyway. Are you trying to host an online game with 1.5M? 

I won't be joining your server.


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

I tried a 6100 and it works in Bridge-Bridge. It comes set for Bridge-RoutedBridge. I switched settings to Bridge and Bridge, turned off private lan's dhcp, no firewall, and I can still log in by browser to 192.168.1.1 or whatever I set the IP.

I set my firewall-gateway to Westell's mac by using ifconfig. macchanger would also work. This has to be done early in boot scripts or mac becomes read-only("busy").

Then you turn off redirect by browsing to:

[Westell IP]/verizon/redirect.htm

Instead of [Actiontec IP]/verizon/redirect

At a minimum I need to run my own dns to handle forwarding beyond what I can get for free. In the past I ran qpsmtpd with dspam and cyrus imap, and a little web server. I know it's all commoditized or free. google apps can put your domain name on your email.


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

My neighbor has a dry pair("dry loop") Verizon dsl, no phone number, $40/month. Still assymetric though.


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

(So, to be explicit) my linux gateway logs on by dhcp and gets the wan ip, using Westell's mac.

I do not get angry with customer service people, but they say things like,"We do not support port forwarding", which is pirates off the coast in a port-to-port world.

In billing, they imply that we must pay what our bills say even after putting in orders for refunds for security and games bundles we never ordered, and a modem ra-returned and tracked as received. In other words, loan Verizon $200 for two or three "billing cycles" due to Verizon's mistakes. Guess what, just pay what you **REALLY** owe; they don't say anything. Stand up for our rights.


----------



## viadistal (Jan 24, 2009)

fingerdrop, 1M too slow? 1.5M is threshold for gaming equity, I read. Would that mean that dsl is not fast enough for games? War games can be played on 10M/10M over copper pair, if you have a DC-area govt welfare connection on Actelis. Otherwise FIOS for most of us, which is your point I guess.

On the other hand, I can run those other types of servers on 1m/400kbps.


----------

